# Kindle für 139 Euro auf Platz 1 - Elektronik-Topseller bei Amazon [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Mai 2011)

*Kindle für 139 Euro auf Platz 1 - Elektronik-Topseller bei Amazon [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Kindle für 139 Euro auf Platz 1 - Elektronik-Topseller bei Amazon [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Kindle für 139 Euro auf Platz 1 - Elektronik-Topseller bei Amazon [Anzeige]


----------



## Magic12345 (1. Mai 2011)

*Kindle für 139 Euro auf Platz 1 - Elektronik-Topseller bei Amazon [Anzeige]*

Auf Platz 1, soso seltsamer Zufall. Naja, wer sowas unbedingt braucht oder zuviel Geld hat, soll ruhig zuschlagen.
Ein nettes Gadget, aber ohne Farbe, lange Laufzeit, gute PDF Unterstützung und Möglichkeit Videos abzuspielen für mich keine Anschaffung wert.


----------



## Mischk@ (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kindle für 139 Euro auf Platz 1 - Elektronik-Topseller bei Amazon [Anzeige]*

Deswegen ja auch der kleine Preis...


----------



## drakenbacken (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kindle für 139 Euro auf Platz 1 - Elektronik-Topseller bei Amazon [Anzeige]*

als Freund des bedruckten Papiers ist Kindle als Begleiter für mich eher uninteressant. daß Kindle die Amazon-Hitliste anführt, finde ich etwas seltsam, schließlich gibt es doch bereits eine Vielzahl zT sehr guter eBuch-Lesegeräte auf dem Markt. warum sollten alle ausgerechnet auf Kindle gewartet haben...?


----------



## STSLeon (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kindle für 139 Euro auf Platz 1 - Elektronik-Topseller bei Amazon [Anzeige]*

Weil der Rest nicht wirklich hält was er verspricht. Zudem bietet Amazon mit dem Kindle ein ganzes System an und wenn die Geräte einzeln bewertet werden, ist der Kindle auch ganz vorne. Wenn man sich die Sonygeräte ansieht, die mit einem Stift bedient und mühsam über den PC synchronisiert werden, dann wundert es mich nicht, dass alle auf den Kindle gewartet haben


----------



## Olstyle (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kindle für 139 Euro auf Platz 1 - Elektronik-Topseller bei Amazon [Anzeige]*

Ich persönlich finde(wie schon in anderen Threads zum Thema angemerkt) das Kindle ziemlich genial. Man muss es als das verstehen was es ist: eine quasi unendlich große Sammlung von Taschenbüchern, so groß wie ein einziges. Dazu noch die einzig wahre "gedruckte Wikipedia"(freier Zugang zur wiki auf der ganze Welt, so man denn die UMTS Version hat, wiedergegeben auf "quasi Papier").  
Der Bildschirm ist wirklich nur mit einem Buch zu vergleichen. Muss man einfach selbst mal erlebt haben. Das lässt sich auf Bildern nicht darstellen, schlicht weil man die ja wieder nur auf hoffnungslos unterlegener LCD-Technologie anguckt.


Magic12345 schrieb:


> Auf Platz 1, soso seltsamer Zufall. Naja, wer sowas unbedingt braucht oder zuviel Geld hat, soll ruhig zuschlagen.
> Ein nettes Gadget, aber ohne Farbe, lange Laufzeit, gute PDF Unterstützung und Möglichkeit Videos abzuspielen für mich keine Anschaffung wert.


Welches Buch ist denn bitteschön in Farbe gedruckt? Videos abzuspielen ist aufgrund der verwendeten Displaytechnologie keine sinnvolle Sache, pdf geht schon lange prima.
Die Akkulaufzeit bei normaler Benutzung(Bücher lesen und gelegentlich eins kaufen, nicht im Internet surfen o.Ä.) ist mit einem Monat(!) angegeben und das ist auch das auf was ich komme. Wie lange soll es denn noch halten?


----------



## STSLeon (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kindle für 139 Euro auf Platz 1 - Elektronik-Topseller bei Amazon [Anzeige]*

Manche brauchen halt länger für ein Buch  Wenn jetzt noch die Buchpreisbindung für elektronische Bücher wegfallen würde, dann würde ich auch einen kaufen. Aber solange es preislich keinen Unterschied macht ob Papier oder nicht, greife ich zum Papier.


----------



## Magic12345 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kindle für 139 Euro auf Platz 1 - Elektronik-Topseller bei Amazon [Anzeige]*

Was ich oben meine ist, dass es noch mehr Sachen können muss, um als neues Gerät einen wirklichen Mehrwert zu liefern. Es muss eben Farbe darstellen können und das bei guter Akkulaufzeit, um z.B. mit farbigen PDF Dateien gut umgehen zu können. Die Displaytechnik muss auch Videos flüssig darstellen können. (von FullHD rede ich nicht! wäre auch quatsch auf dem Mini-Display.)

Wenn ich ein Buch lesen will, werde ich weiter zur Zelluloseform greifen. Für 140 EUR bekomme ich so viele Bücher, die kann ich in einem Jahr nicht zu Ende lesen.


----------

